# What about the prospects of drafting...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

J.J Redick with our mid first rd pick?

And I say this with only seeing him as nothing more than good to great shooter not expecting much of anything else. But with the open looks he would be getting, I think he could valuable in that aspect. Just an idea to throw out there though.

A guy I would want more though is Hilton Armstrong. And I've gotten over thinking we could get Randy Foye so.

I wish we had a higher pick than we could have packaged both for a even higher one. Damn Lakers had to win more.


anyone have ideas?


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

I LOVE Redick. That would be great. I actually have had three guys that I would love to see here next year...JJ, Rodney Carney, or Dee Brown. They would all be welcomed with open arms from me and I would be psyched if we could get any of them.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

JJ... Yuck..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> JJ... Yuck..



welll, as my post says it's not like prority 1, 2 or 3 or 4. Just a thought. I would rather those others I mentioned.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes I love JJ. forever and ever, ever, ever!!! AHHHHHH!!! 




edit by dissonance19. cuz I have the power :biggrin: 


*My Own Edit*
I'm going down to Florida on the 17th. Don't make me stop in Tampa and kill you. :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Yes I love JJ. forever and ever, ever, ever!!! AHHHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I made a edit of my own.

And again.. NO JJ, EVER!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> *My Own Edit*
> I'm going down to Florida on the 17th. Don't make me stop in Tampa and kill you. :curse:



Oooh promise? 

But still, you'd have to find me :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh, I shall find you. I shall..


*Creepy horror movie laugh*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Guillermo Diaz would appear to be a good fit for the Suns. He is an undersized combo guard that loves to score.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Guillermo Diaz would appear to be a good fit for the Suns. He is an undersized combo guard that loves to score.


Yeah, I haven't seen too much of him. I just know he can score. But over these last performances since the 11 game win streak. We NEED to get more inside next yr. If it means trading away James Jones or Barbosa and both firsts to get SOMETHING more inside, we have to do it. Kurt Thomas was good for us but we know the story with him and we need more depth at that spot. We don't know how Amare is gonna come back. And I don't think there is anyone in this draft that would fit this need unless we reach for Marco Killingsworth albeit he is undersized, or there is Hilton Armstong. He just wouldn't be a banger inside though. At least he can finish unlike some unamed player we had last yr, first name Steven, last name Hunter. He also plays good defense, especially good help defense and can block a shot or two.



ew Nbadraft.net has us taking Richard Roby from Colorado


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> J.J Redick with our mid first rd pick?
> 
> And I say this with only seeing him as nothing more than good to great shooter not expecting much of anything else. But with the open looks he would be getting, I think he could valuable in that aspect. Just an idea to throw out there though.
> 
> ...



Funny, I was thinking the exact same thing.

JJ wouldn't be a bad pick. And I don't know any other players that would be good for this team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Funny, I was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> JJ wouldn't be a bad pick. And I don't know any other players that would be good for this team.


there could be quite a few who can fit. We may not keep our picks too cuz of cap and extending others. depends.


a little off topic. I just hope Greg Oden stays at Ohio State for 2 yrs so we can get him in 08 . That guy is next transcendant player. Although, if Hawks have 4th pick or more next yr - which it looks like it could happen - we'd get their pick. Its top 3 protected.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I agree, we need big athletic players more than just another scorer. There are three players in this draft who I think our scouts should take a good look at: Hilton Armstrong, Josh Boone, and James Augustine.

Armstrong IMO has the best potential out of the three. . What I like about him is that he's already a very good shot blocker (Big East DPOY). He runs the floor very well. and what puts hime ahead of Boone as a prospect is his size (Armstrong has NBA body, Boone is skinny). He's 6'11" with above average athleticism. What I don't like is I don't know how much better he is than Steven Hunter when it comes to putting the ball in the basket. His offensive game is far from polished.

Boone is a solid player who excels at rebounding and blocking shots. He also very athletic. He runs the floor well too. But, what I like the most about him is that he's a smart player. Good basketball IQ. I think he'll be able to contribute from day one in Phoenix. He pick things up pretty quick. But Boone is also limited offensively

James Augustine is also another big athletic player. Not as tall as Armstrong or Boone (Listed 6'10", but I think he's closer to 6'9"). But his athleticism is right up there. He moves like player 6 inches smaller and he's very energetic. He's all over the floor. He's not going to lead the league in blocks. But of all the three he has the best chance to become a very good man to man big man defender. That's because of his great lateral quickness.

We should bring these three players for workout.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

With our first pick Patrick O'Bryant or another PF/C. With our 2nd pick, I would have absouletly no problem picking reddick if he was still there.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd take Reddick in a heartbeat, but I can't imagine him still being available when the Suns get to choose. His NCAA tourney performance aside, he's been rocking this year; I still think he'll go top five-- six or seven, maybe, if the tourney made people suspicious of his potential.

Laurie


----------

